# Let the Scary Naked Pagan Dance begin



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Hello...I recognize some of you all here.
I have been posting mostly at Halloween Forum and sometimes at Hauntworld Forum....along with Cavernsof blood and some other goth type sites that I kinda forgot about!

For those that do not know me, I have been involved with hauntings since 1978, did my first pro-haunt in 1982 and have not grown up since...but as I have mentioned before, these days, I am more administrative as I feel like I am too old to be dressing up in costume and chasing teenie boppers about...at least my back says so...

I will most likely do more reading here than posting..at least for a couple of weeks...

Well, cya!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard Jack Reaper! :xbones:


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Welcome to the Asylum


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Jack, glad to see you here, just try to behave yourself! LOL


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Jack, glad to see you here, just try to behave yourself! LOL


I always behave....I think...


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Welcome Jack! I just joined a few days ago and it's a great place.


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

I love the look of this place....might be too pretty for scourge like me.
I noticed my Brother Grim is here.....he told me he was too busy for the party last weekend, but yet, he posts on Forums.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Jack Reaper said:


> I love the look of this place....might be too pretty for scourge like me.
> I noticed my Brother Grim is here.....he told me he was too busy for the party last weekend, but yet, he posts on Forums.


Oh it's pretty alright... pretty Green.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi, Jack!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Greetings Jack!


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Oh, hello Jack - you got my attention with the words "naked pagan dance"!

Blessed be!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome Reaper!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome Reaper..I am looking forward to hearing about your pro haunt, and what goes into it's creation, and sustainence.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Never heard of ya. Ok, I have heard of you. But only through rumors. Welcome to hauntforum.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey Jack.....welcome.....what else to say, you're not new to me.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

"More reading then posting...." LOL, not from what I've seen of this haunter! Welcome home Jack. Looking forward to having your input here as well.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

WElcome to the street jack!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the street Jack, hope you post more then read


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

It's not the street any more guys. :googly:  :googly:


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome Jack Reaper! 

yet another haunter from Colorado....I am beginning to think we need to start our own little prop building group...


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Zombie-F said:


> It's not the street any more guys. :googly:  :googly:


ah, in spirit it always well be


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

JackReaper, glad to meet you. Now when can we dance?


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Michigal said:


> JackReaper, glad to meet you. Now when can we dance?


Just name the time and the place and I'll see what we can do...


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Jack Reaper said:


> Hello...I recognize some of you all here.
> I have been posting mostly at Halloween Forum and sometimes at Hauntworld Forum....along with Cavernsof blood and some other goth type sites that I kinda forgot about!
> 
> Well, cya!


HOWDY Jack!!! Glad you're here. I'm sure I will have LOTS of questions about your haunting background and experience as time allows.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

*I have been absent for awhile, lot's of catching up to do .. welcome though it's late ​*


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

With all the naked Pagan dancing going on, it's a wonder I missed it. Better late they say, although like Finch I decided to go for a fashionably late appearance and I was, ah, too late. The ladies had all left.

But I can still say hello, so i'm saying it and I'm babbling. Hola!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Jack Reaper hello and welcome to Haunt Forum where scary naked pagan dancing is highly encouraged and no one is ever, ever, ever to old to dress up in costume!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I agree with PrettyGhoul, never to old to dress up, but chasing the "teeny-boppers" is definitely out for me too. Welcome, show us what you use to scare them instead?


----------

